# when to quit trapping **** in ND?



## dullarrow (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm new at trapping **** and it may be a dumb question but besides having traps set and not catching one how cold does it get before **** reduce their fall or winter activity so it is not worth trying to catch one? Appreciate any info. thanks.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

What part of N.D. are you from? I'm from the S.E. part of the state and I am still catching ****. It seems that **** will hole up at the first cold spell since they are not use to it but will come back out after a few days. I think that heavy snow is what slows down **** movement more than cold temps. You gotta find where the **** are feeding right now because they are trying to get a good layer of fat for the winter. Any standing corn would be worth checking into.


----------



## dullarrow (Feb 24, 2006)

ND Trapper,
Thanks for the reply. I'm from Bismarck. I've had a few traps set out all week with no action. Maybe it was the colder weather and high winds? I won't quit trying for **** yet. Thanks again!


----------

